# ThermoPro TP08



## lantzy75

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this thermometer, or any others by ThermoPro?  Looking for advice on what to buy.

Thanks!


----------



## offset1945

Lantzy75 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this thermometer, or any others by ThermoPro?  Looking for advice on what to buy.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,

I do not have experience with the TP08, but I do want to point out that ThermoPro is NOT the same company as ThermoWorks.

Many feel ThermoWorks offers excellent products (myself included). "ThermoPro" appears to be riding on the namesake.


----------



## hillbilly jim

I have the Thermopro TP06S... I've been using it over a year and it hasn't failed me. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## thermopro

Hello everyone,

I see you are interested in the TP08 from Amazon, great! This unit is very ideal for long term smoking as it offers the ability to set a temperature range, so you can stay within a set temperature range for the duration of your smoke/cook. The probes on this device come with a lifetime warranty as well!

In regards to brial001's post, we are not riding the name, we realize that ThermoWorks has provided the market with great high end products, but our end game goal is to provide affordable and reliable meat thermometers!

We want to thank you for posting about our product here, and to show our appreciation we would like to offer all forum users a 20 % discount off all purchases through our website, and we offer free standard shipping to Canada and the United States!

Dillon Bess

ThermoPro


----------



## gr0uch0

brial001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do not have experience with the TP08, but I do want to point out that ThermoPro is NOT the same company as ThermoWorks.
> 
> Many feel ThermoWorks offers excellent products (myself included). "ThermoPro" appears to be riding on the namesake.



Hardly.  It's not like "Thermo" isn't part of the word "Thermometer."  Pretty generic and innocuous, and no one's riding on anyone else.


----------



## jimalbert

I just ordered a TP-08 yesterday.  I will let you all know how I like it compared to my Maverick's.  The TP08 comes with a cabinet and meat probe and that is what sold me on it.  As for the range, only time will tell.  I do like that the probes have a lifetime warranty, but I do however wish they had an option for a longer lead.  They are standard at 40" plus a 6" probe but that might be cutting it close in my smokehouse.  Hopefully they will look into that as an option.  Shouldnt be too hard to lengthen the probe wire from 40" to say 60" or so.  

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## thermopro

jimalbert said:


> I just ordered a TP-08 yesterday.  I will let you all know how I like it compared to my Maverick's.  The TP08 comes with a cabinet and meat probe and that is what sold me on it.  As for the range, only time will tell.  I do like that the probes have a lifetime warranty, but I do however wish they had an option for a longer lead.  They are standard at 40" plus a 6" probe but that might be cutting it close in my smokehouse.  Hopefully they will look into that as an option.  Shouldnt be too hard to lengthen the probe wire from 40" to say 60" or so.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Hey Jim,

Appreciate the feedback. We're actually looking into lengthening our probes and selling them as an accessory. No timeline on this yet but it's definitely in our plans.


----------



## jimalbert

ThermoPro said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Appreciate the feedback. We're actually looking into lengthening our probes and selling them as an accessory. No timeline on this yet but it's definitely in our plans.


Thanks for the response.  That is a great idea (at least for me), and looking at it from a business perspective I see no downside.  As an accessory there wouldn't be a huge amount of overhead or inventor, and if they didn't sell as expected they could be packaged with the TP-08 in lieu of the shorter probes and all is good.  I'll be waiting.

On another note, it looks like any warranty issues and questions about the product will be answered promptly.  Thanks for the great customer service.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## russmn

Looks like a good product .. I know that price is pretty dang good to! Let us know how it works out for you


----------



## jimalbert

Well guys, at this point I cant give you a legitimate review because the TP-08 that was mailed to me was defective.  The probes registered on the transmitter but the receiver wouldn't sync with the transmitter and read the probe temperatures.  I am pretty discouraged having one not work right out of the box, but with that being said their customer service seems to be above average as they are shipping me a new one overnight.  I will follow up when I receive the new one.

Jim


----------



## uncletork

I just ordered the TP-08 yesterday as well as one of their instant read thermometers. I will test them when they get in. Everything i have heard is that their customer service is great.


----------



## r2 builders

I have been using the TP08 for a while and like it just fine.
The only issue I have is that periodically the probes fail. 
I typically will calibrate them in ice water and boiling water and the results can be sketchy. 
So I guess I am probably being to kind about the unit with the probe issue.

r2


----------



## hoity toit

ThermoPro said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I see you are interested in the TP08 from Amazon, great! This unit is very ideal for long term smoking as it offers the ability to set a temperature range, so you can stay within a set temperature range for the duration of your smoke/cook. The probes on this device come with a lifetime warranty as well!
> 
> In regards to brial001's post, we are not riding the name, we realize that ThermoWorks has provided the market with great high end products, but our end game goal is to provide affordable and reliable meat thermometers!
> 
> We want to thank you for posting about our product here, and to show our appreciation we would like to offer all forum users a 20 % discount off all purchases through our website, and we offer free standard shipping to Canada and the United States!
> 
> Dillon Bess
> 
> ThermoPro


and what is the discount code??


----------



## r2 builders

Dillon 

If you see my post above you will see my history with OE probes.
I have bought probably three sets of probes. 
What's my recourse here?


----------



## uncletork

Probes have a lifetime warranty. Why have you bought probes when they will replace them?


----------



## gr0uch0

Hoity Toit said:


> and what is the discount code??


smokingmeatsforum, if I remember correctly.  This is a recent occurrence, as I bought mine on Amazon well before this came into play.


----------



## thermopro

r2 Builders said:


> Dillon
> 
> 
> If you see my post above you will see my history with OE probes.
> 
> I have bought probably three sets of probes.
> 
> What's my recourse here?



Bummer. Please contact our customer service either by email [email protected] or by phone 1844-786-6887. They'll get it straightened out for you.


----------



## r2 builders

Contacted Customer Service, 
New probes on the way.

Thank you sir.


----------



## jimalbert

I received my new TP-08 that they shipped overnight.  This time the unit pairs but the probes read 5 degrees different between the BBQ probe and the meat probe, and the receiver lost connection twice from about 60ft during the time I let the probes try to adjust to the environment they were in.  This was in my smokehouse away from the draft with no heat turned on.  The probes were 2 inches apart.  I will need to check them in just boiling water to see what they read.  













20170414_213832_resized.jpg



__ jimalbert
__ Apr 19, 2017






Jim


----------



## russmn

Ughhh sounds like a pain ..good luck man ! One more issue and I personally would be getting my money back! But that's just my 2 cents. The same issues keep popping up all over the web for these guys. People say they have Great customer service but  it's always because they are  doing same day shipping to make up for a defective product.


----------



## hawkce541

my TP20 reads about 2 degrees apart at lower temps but is dead on 212 in boiling water.  Also here's an amazing rating and review of over 100 thermometers.

http://amazingribs.com/bbq_equipment_reviews_ratings/thermometer-reviews-and-ratings


----------



## r2 builders

When I get my new probes I will run some calibration tests to see how they perform.
I will also do a distance test as well.

r2


----------



## jimalbert

It was worth a shot but im not sold at this point.  I have never had these issues with my Mavericks.  I think im going to be requesting a refund as well.

Jim


----------



## hawkce541

check this out.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/fireboard-cloud-connected-smart-thermometer

https://pitmaster.amazingribs.com/forum/accessorize-your-pit/digital-thermometers/255085-review-of-the-fireboard


----------



## russmn

^^^^ that is awesome ^^^^ kinda spending .. if they added a fan for temp control it would be amazing!


----------



## hawkce541

They say they are making one that plugs into the aux port


----------



## russmn

If they do I think I'm going to have to sell my pitmaster haha


----------



## r2 builders

Same here Jim. 

r2


----------



## r2 builders

So I called ThermoPro om Monday about my probes failing.
Today I got 2 new probes and a sending unit. (No charge)
Will let you know how it goes 

r2


----------



## lantzy75

I have had zero issues with my TP-08.  Works like a charm.  I only wish I bought it AFTER I heard about the discount haha!


----------



## hinds90

Just ordered one on Amazon yesterday. Wish I knew about the discount code but that's my fault for not researching. I'll test it out once it arrives and report back.


----------



## dabills

Anyone know how to calibrate these things?


----------

